# Sweet 16 (Thursday Games)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

West Region:
@ University of Phoenix Stadium (Glendale, AZ)
















#1 Connecticut Huskies (29-4) vs.#5 Purdue Boilermakers (27-9)
Time: 7:07 PM EDT
















#2 Memphis Tigers (33-3) vs. #3 Missouri Tigers (30-6)
Time: 9:37 PM EDT

East Region:
@ TD Banknorth Garden (Boston, MA)
















#1 Pittsburgh Panthers (30-4) vs. #4 Xavier Musketeers (27-7)
Time: 7:27 PM EDT
















#2 Duke Blue Devils (30-6) vs. #3 Villanova Wildcats (28-7)
Time: 9:57 PM EDT


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bring it on, I'm ready :yes:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> #2 Duke Blue Devils (30-6) vs. #3 Villanova Wildcats (28-7)
> Time: 9:57 PM EDT​


- Dan Patrick Radio: Coach K Talks Obama “Feud”, Villanova
- Krzyzewski enjoying this Duke team
- Duke Insider: Juniors Living Duke Success


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'll take uconn, memphis, xavier, and villanova.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll chalk it out on this even though I'm really looking forward to Memphis - Missouri the other games not so much to be honest


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn, Memphis, Pittsburgh, Villanova. I picked those four before the tournament and I see no reason to change now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UConn, Memphis, Pitt, and Duke


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that's my boy!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

UCONN, Missouri, Pitt, & Duke


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uconn, Mizz, Pitt, Duke


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In my bracket I had Purdue, Missouri, Villanova and Pitt to win these gamee.

But as of today, I pick Purdue over UConn.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that Pitt escapes this one with a win. They've done it twice already, but I don't think they can do it again. Their defense is awful which makes them prone to get upset. They are terrible at defending the perimeter and X is great at shooting the three. Plus, they aren't a great 3 point shooting team and Xavier has quietly been one of the best interior defensive teams in the country all year.

Xavier to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UConn, Memphis, Pitt, Duke.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I find it hard to believe that Pitt escapes this one with a win. They've done it twice already, but I don't think they can do it again. Their defense is awful which makes them prone to get upset. They are terrible at defending the perimeter and X is great at shooting the three. Plus, they aren't a great 3 point shooting team and Xavier has quietly been one of the best interior defensive teams in the country all year.
> 
> Xavier to win.


i think pretty much everyone is sleeping on xavier. they have size to throw at blair to give him a hard time getting his(and the same with young) and are actually a bigger team on the perimeter and go one man deeper. and xavier is the better outside shooting team. xavier definitely has what it takes to play with pitt.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Uconn, Missouri, Pitt, Duke


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i think pretty much everyone is sleeping on xavier. they have size to throw at blair to give him a hard time getting his(and the same with young) and are actually a bigger team on the perimeter and go one man deeper. and xavier is the better outside shooting team. xavier definitely has what it takes to play with pitt.


omg, you actually agree with me? haha...oh wait, you're an A10 guy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Quick 6-0 run to start by UCONN.. wake up Purdue


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start by UConn.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I hate football stadiums as basketball venues.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't wait for the All-Tigers match up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are the mics so low, but the crowd noise is so high? This is dumb. Also the Final Four should be in a dome, but not the regionals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, this game has absolutely zero atmosphere.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Purdue needs to start picking it up on both ends of the floor or they run the risk of being run out of the gym.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did ya see the shot earlier of the crowd? Looked like nobody was there.. well besides the lower portion of the place..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> By the way, this game has absolutely zero atmosphere.


That's why I hate it. It doesn't make sense to have basketball games in football stadiums if you are not able to sell more tickets which is clearly not the case. It's like a preseason game type atmosphere so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kemba Walker with the sweet finish.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Purdue needs to start picking it up on both ends of the floor or they run the risk of being run out of the gym.


I actually think they need to calm down. They are running around like chickens, too many situations where players winded up in spots where they weren't supposed to be in the first minutes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Purdue looks like Illinois.. wow.. well shooting wise 1/10


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was talking production, not pace. 



This game is going to be a blowout at this rate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well this is a boring game thus far; thank God Lakers @ Pistons is about to be on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I said in the draft forum, look at what Thabeet does to your offense. He locks down the paint.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hummel starting to go..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The atmosphere in Boston is much better. No domes for the regionals.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thabeet reminds me of Calvin Booth.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hummel 3 ball.. 10 pts for him.. 16-11 UCONN


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So is this really hot Purdue is going to try and win this game by shooting 3's?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

so he whines about the foul... and slowly goes back on defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol nice defense by Kramer there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a terrible call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Austrie with back to back three's.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Xavier up 9-4 early on Pitt.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Austrie is an enigma.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue can simply not afford too many of those empty posessions, standing around for 20 seconds before attacking isn't going to be enough to beat UConn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They can clear space with elbows Kramer. He's too close. Call the fouls.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> As I said in the draft forum, look at what Thabeet does to your offense. He locks down the paint.


But, But Blair dominated him earlier this season:sarcasm:


I agree completely. He still has so much untapped potential but he already has a large impact on any game he is apart of.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Austrie is an enigma.


Yep he is hard to figure out. Kemba Walker is definitely better than Austrie, but the Huskies are much tougher when Austrie is hitting shots and not just being content with being on the floor for a good portion of the game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

7-0 run for Pitt.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow... Jeff Adrien.. take your ball to the Chinese Basketball League


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Robbie Hummel is doing his best to bring the Boilers back in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue is sure getting away with a lot of grabs and hacks. Every time Connecticut drives, that's all they're doing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UConn needs to stop Hummel and they will win this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

On the flip side JaJuan Johnson needs to do something for Purdue.. weren't for Hummel this wouldnt even be a game..

30-25 UCONN at the half..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier is taking it to Pitt. Pitt looks out of sorts on offense. It's amazing how small Blair looks out there during this tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me or did that first half go by really quickly?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

UConn leading 30-25 at the half. 

They are missing Dyson so much though, I was thinking 4 or 5 times how the Calhoun could make a substituition and bring someone else in, but that somebody isn't there. They are missing that other dimension and they haven't been able to pull away.

If Purdue can get at least some points inside, they should be able to take the lead at some point.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Is it just me or did that first half go by really quickly?


Definitely, I was going to mention that too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice move by Derrick Brown.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Business starting to pick up in this Pitt-Xavier game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn this Purdue-UConn game is ugly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue is blowing too many opportunities right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Btw, where is everyone ? :whoknows:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I honestly didn't watch the first half of the Pitt - Xavier game almost at all but Pitt has looked really bad in the tournament
I don't know how they are down to Xavier I mean Pitt has the 2 best players in that game and maybe the 3 best and after getting wake up calls the first 2 rounds I don't know what they're waiting for???


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabeet is a man out there right now. He is grabbing rebounds left and right and starting to get going on offense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier has a deeper team of talented players than Pitt does. UConn pulling away. Nice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Adrien with the and 1.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue is too damn small to contain Thabeet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Btw, where is everyone ? :whoknows:


What most people don't seem to realize (at least no one in the media ever talks about it) is that after the first two rounds only the diehards watch college basketball. So you shouldn't be surprised that people aren't on this thread. Once their team is out, they are pretty much gone. The people still watching more than likely have teams alive or just love basketball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Xavier has a deeper team of talented players than Pitt does. UConn pulling away. Nice.


Xavier is going to be scary if/when they get Mark Lyons back on the team (in a couple of seasons). All they need is a point guard and then look out. They have wings who can score, Redford can stroke it, and Frease is developing on the interior. Plus Sean Miller can coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Frease is garbage though. Dude is the smallest 7'0 player I have ever seen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> What most people don't seem to realize (at least no one in the media ever talks about it) is that after the first two rounds only the diehards watch college basketball. So you shouldn't be surprised that people aren't on this thread. Once their team is out, they are pretty much gone. The people still watching more than likely have teams alive or just love basketball.


You're right, but I was looking at the Sweet Sixteen thread from last year and there was a lot more activity. Maybe it's also the lack of star power or at least familiar names for some.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AJ Price needs to take over this game. Austrie makes some of the worst turnovers ever for a senior.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue must have scored half of their points in transition.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Frease is garbage though. Dude is the smallest 7'0 player I have ever seen.


He plays fairly good defense on the inside. Has 3 blocks in the first half tonight, and has altered other shots. He still has a ways to go to develop but McLean and Love are both pretty tough inside and they can always throw those longer athletic wings inside to play some minutes. 


Anyways I predicted against them earlier in the tournament but Go Musketeers! I'm pulling for Raymond to make a final four now that my bracket is shot.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Honestly I love basketball but today's games are kind of lame and even I'm not really excited except Missou - Memphis and that's because I'm a big Lyons/Carroll/Mike Anderson fan


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Xavier struggling early in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt defensive intensity is ratcheted up in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pitt is starting to come alive. Defensive intensity for days, and Blair and Young both are starting to get going.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Price is making some big shots.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lewis Jackson cannot guard AJ Price, it's not possible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adrien does some dumb **** out there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pitt/Xavier are tied at 37. These freshman for Xavier are going through some growing pains right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue will win this game if they can have that one run they haven't had yet. The question is whether UConn will allow to let that happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And we are tied in Boston.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

isn't freese a freshman? If he is then he is pretty good at that age.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember Calhoun was talking about Adrien, how he should just learn how to be a defensive player rather than trying to score 20 points a game. I agree with Calhoun... WTF Adrien, you do some pretty stupid stuff that makes everyone scratch their heads.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: That was a terrible call. Redford was in position and Fields fatass ran him over.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> isn't freese a freshman? If he is then he is pretty good at that age.


:yes:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blair needs to work on his skills. If he can't over power someone he really struggles to finish at the basket. He has missed 3-4 bunnies on my count.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL! that sam young pump fake is amazing, it works cuz his shot release is pretty quick too but I still don't know how he does it I'm sure every opposing team knows about it by now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like how CBS switches me to a game with 11 minutes left and the UConn game is under five.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BJ Raymond with the floater. This is becoming quite the contest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say what you want, but this has been some bad shooting in both games thus far. I have been tempted to watch the Bulls-Heat game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol, what a terrible call.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Pistons beating the Lakers without Hamilton/iverson/rasheed will be a bigger cinderalla than any NCAA games today


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

UConn is winning this game, but I still don't like their chances. Something is missing and Purdue had so many chances to get back within one or tie the game today, they never did.

Thabeet was the difference.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Pitt-Xavier game is like a football game. They are just slugging it out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

croco said:


> Lewis Jackson cannot guard AJ Price, it's not possible.


Dude is smaller than me.. of course he cant.. he's like 5 9 lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> UConn is winning this game, but I still don't like their chances. Something is missing and Purdue had so many chances to get back within one or tie the game today, they never did.
> 
> Thabeet was the difference.


Like you said earlier, if Dyson were healthy, they would more than likely be the odds-on favorite. Calhoun didn't really give much playing time to Beverly and Haralson all year, but had he done so, they might have more confidence in those guys to provide some offense. Those two guys are good too, but they don't have the reps this year unfortunately.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier just got away with a shot that came after the buzzer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No kiddin, that was pretty cheap

Nice putback by Blair there

Lmao Dixon tries to showboat and blows it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blair has been shooting too quick, that's why he's missing some of these shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ah, Dixon with a horrible play out there. Gravity pulled the chair on him. LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Redford.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

110 of Redford's 118 FG attempts this season have been threes :|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow Pitt choking again. 7-0 run for Xavier.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn, Fields is nuts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible shot by Fields over a guy 7 inches taller than him and it goes in. WOW


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How the hell did that 3 go in.. wow


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fields! Onions!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Fields has had a knack for those this year reminds me sort of Acie Law a few years back


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Fields is so clutch


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pitt will win the title and i will win the pool!!!!!!!!! Fields is a beast!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why don't people do 2 for 1 now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice defense there.. 3 pt game with 23.9 left


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fields with the steal and the bucket! 57-54 Pitt - 23.9 seconds left!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why don't people do 2 for 1 now? I have noticed it over and over this entire year, when you would have 15 seconds on both ends.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Pitt defense was suffocating.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WOW...

Fields is losing his mind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why don't people do 2 for 1 now?


Probably because on the college level I'd say that most coaches are just not confident they can get rebounds in a big spot with so much pressure.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good strip there by Blair.. here we go

Ok that foul sucked lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Blair on an island being asked to guard a point guard? Who's man was that?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Xavier absolutely killing themselves. Pitt never should have had the ball for that three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These are big free throws by Young.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another unimpressive win for Pitt but they got the job done still.. 

8:49 Central start for Memphis/Missouri..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pitt wins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big time defense in the last 90 seconds of this game by the Panthers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The luxury of having a 23 year old Sam Young.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

People who picked Pitt to win it all must have lost all their hair by now!

Tough loss for X to swallow. I haven't followed if Brown had announced any plans to go or stay after this season, but this loss and the departure of Anderson and Raymond may push him to go now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> People who picked Pitt to win it all must have lost all their hair by now


still all here. champs have close calls too, baby!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> The luxury of having a 23 year old Sam Young.


Word. I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Fields coming up clutch at the end of the game again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> People who picked Pitt to win it all must have lost all their hair by now!



Lol I have em beating Duke but after that.. nope.. I just didnt see much from their side of the bracket so still went with em for a while..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis better get out to Matt Lawrence. He's a deadeye.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Missouri has played so much better ever since Illinois thrashed em.. Anderson has done a great job there turning them around..


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Antonio Anderson and Robert Dozier are both going to be 24 later on this year, Shawn Taggart is 24 today...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Memphis has met their match with this Mizzou squad. The Tigers from Missouri are going to win this.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hmmm. idk about that


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

eventually, you have to think memphis will adjust to missouri's madness


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

NOOOOOOO i wanted to watch that game!!! damn it CBS.. MMOD doesn't work on my computer


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Memphis has met their match with this Mizzou squad. The Tigers from Missouri are going to win this.


Its amazing the hate on Memphis from Gonzaga fans lol :lol:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fields is clutch!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

nice put back dunk when the ball was above the cylinder


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tyreke Evans is playing very well.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyreke Evans ball handling ability is amazing. I've been telling people at school he was gonna go off for 30.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Memphis-Missouri game is great.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Fields has had a knack for those this year reminds me sort of Acie Law a few years back


Ehh, I disagree with that.

Fields is clutch, but Law was clutch and he could carry you for an entire game.

I believe he lead the Aggies to a win in the 2nd round, where the game was practically a home game for Louisville in '06.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes it is.. pretty fun


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brute force has been the theme of the day


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Ehh, I disagree with that.
> 
> Fields is clutch, but Law was clutch and he could carry you for an entire game.
> 
> I believe he lead the Aggies to a win in the 2nd round, where the game was practically a home game for Louisville in '06.


Law was the better player no doubt but they both just kept making 3s right in defenders face in the last minute of the game


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Law was the better player no doubt but they both just kept making 3s right in defenders face in the last minute of the game


I gotcha.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

FUN game going on between the two Tigers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Missouri up 10 with 2:13 in the half.. 17-5 run right now for Mizz


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Your Answer said:


> Its amazing the hate on Memphis from Gonzaga fans lol :lol:


Can't stand Calipari and Calhoun and their snake oil salesman antics. Never have and never will. I'm speaking for myself, you go over to Gonzaga message board and there's a lot of Gonzaga fans that root for Memphis. My hate for teams, generally stem from the coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's a layup line in Glendale. Missouri is scoring like crazy.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If everything holds, I've got a perfect day going.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tiller playin a great half so far


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Anderson is just impressing me. I never thought this Missouri team would be this good this year. That blowout loss to Kansas soured my view of them. They are strong.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Elliot Williams!!!!!! Is anyone watching this???


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Memphis is playing really poor right now almost to tenative, Calipari needs to get them motivated for the 2nd half or they will be going home.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

haha nice bank shot there.. but yea I dont think ANYONE could have expected this outta Missouri this year.. I didnt think they'd be anything after we beat em but they turned into a good team


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh my god.. WOW MISSOURI 3 60+ footer


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn Marcus Denmon


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guess the real tigers reside in Missouri


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WOw, Denmon. Hell of a shot.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

haha wow everything that could of went wrong for Memphis did and everthing that could of went right for Missouri did.

Half-Time could of not come at a better time


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Coach K is losing this game. Why would you have two non-offensive threats in Zoubek and McClure out there at the same time?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

because the rest of the team isn't playing defense and henderson and smith are fouling left and right. now shut your mouth and go back to watching your other game. don't watch 30 seconds then come in here and act like you know whats going on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> because the rest of the team isn't playing defense and henderson and smith are fouling left and right. now shut your mouth and go back to watching your other game. don't watch 30 seconds then come in here and act like you know whats going on.


The Duke game is the game that is on in Los Angeles. What are you talking about? I am watching the Missouri game on my computer. LOL. Don't be mad.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the other game is like 20 hours closer to your house. what's going on???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM, must be crying right now and coach K is coaching a bad game when he puts two of his five guys out on the floor who don't even look at the rim. Zoubek has had good position at least three times and doesn't even look at the rim. Dude is just a screen-setter out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> the other game is like 20 hours closer to your house. what's going on???


The Duke game is the national game just like UConn-Purdue was the national game. That's why we haven't been switched. I have been watching the entire first half with my roommate (a huge Duke fan). Even he can see what I am seeing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

doesn't thomas have 2 fouls? and smith? would you keep playing them?

i'm not disagreeing with you about Z, but would you keep them in the game?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Henderson has been shut down (the player McClure replaced). Thomas has foul trouble. Your roommate would be as bad a coach as you would.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

but you're right. Coach k doesn't know jack.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why not give Paulus some run? Why is he buried never to be heard from again? At least he is an offensive threat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing about Duke fans is they feel their coach is above criticism, no matter what. I don't get that. Sometimes Coach K does a bad job, it happens. You're not going to get in trouble for saying it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who are you, doug gottlieb



> What I Don't Like: Dribble-penetration defense
> With Nova's ability to beat you off the bounce, the Blue Devils face the type of foe that has killed them in the past -- one that can handle it, shoot it and is overall more athletic than them. While this Duke team is sounder at the point defensively with Elliott Williams and Nolan Smith, the Blue Devils struggled to guard a poor-shooting Texas team last weekend.
> 
> By the way, what happened to Greg Paulus? Two minutes against Texas? Seriously? I know Coach K wants better defense, but Paulus can give Duke an offensive spark.


They can't give up dribble penetration.... but give Paulus minutes. Ya, that makes sense. Therein lies the reason you're sitting in an ESPN studio, Mr. Gottlieb.

Who was the dude that said "My defense is my offense"? Not gonna cut it. Paulus has hit about 5 shots in the last 12 games, so I don't want to hear any more of that bull.

Apparently you guys were watching the Tigers game went on the 11-0 run after Duke scored a couple points there at the start... Then they got a few fouls... And THAT is why Z and McClure were on the floor at the same time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some of us can multi-task. I don't know why you are catching hurt feelings. Relax your fingers and enjoy your game in angst.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Elliot Williams!!!!!! Is anyone watching this???


That was sick. Duke needs to start hitting shots or their run is over. They got plenty of nice looks just didn't knock them down.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Memphis comes out playing sloppy ball to start the 2nd half.

Not good, Not good at all!:azdaja:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, JT Tiller just put Memphis on he spin cycle. This is turning into an ***-kicking.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lmao Memphis is cracking me up.. thanks guys


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> omg, you actually agree with me? haha...oh wait, you're an A10 guy.


i'm not an a10 guy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: Memphis at least make this a game, c'mon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, sure, Calipari. Conference USA gets disrespected, and you've been playing good teams all along. Haha.

This is a glorious beatdown.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

24 pt game.. LOL


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Antonio Anderson is the winningest college basketball player EVER. What a joke.

He should have an asterisk: "Played in Conference USA"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are just passing the ball all over the place on Memphis. The only thing Memphis has on offense is ramming their way into the paint and hoping for a foul. The players look shell-shocked.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> The funny thing about Duke fans is they feel their coach is above criticism, no matter what. I don't get that. Sometimes Coach K does a bad job, it happens. You're not going to get in trouble for saying it.


The real funny thing is that any time a Duke fan defends anything, someone comes with a "... Duke fans is they feel their coach [and team] is above criticism or something similar. 



HKF said:


> Some of us can multi-task. I don't know why you are catching hurt feelings. Relax your fingers and enjoy your game in angst.


Again a false statement. As evidenced by your incorrect statements about the game. Looking at what was out there instead of the real reason that unit was out there.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Memphis is a much better team then this, this is just flat out embarassing. Come on guys show a lil pride here.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, is Duke going to crack 50 tonight...?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where was this Memphis urgency 10 minutes ago?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Wow, is Duke going to crack 50 tonight...?


no. nova's defense is fantastic!

and remember when we talked about that "bad shooting night" they were "bound to have" that would "do them in"? ........


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why is Doneal Mack on the court? He's completely useless.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sallie goes 10-15 from 3 opening round. Now cant hit a wide open 3 to save his life tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it's between Nova, USC and Oklahoma State as to who has the best group of wings 6'5 to 6'7 in America. These guys are long, athletic and everywhere.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This Chevy Traverse commercial has reached No. 1 on my Most Despised Commercial list.

Ugly-*** ginger kid. "THIS is a little seat. I'M a BIG girl." Kill me, just kill me right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Why is Doneal Mack on the court? He's completely useless.


Has he become the Devean George of college basketball?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nova is fantastic. so quick. and so athletic. they just play hard. i haven't seen as smack or anything. they just get after it. i like jay wright too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Paulus!

HKF :worship:

:lol:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

These Elite 8 games are going to be AMAZING.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Nova is fantastic. so quick. and so athletic. they just play hard. i haven't seen as smack or anything. they just get after it. i like jay wright too.


They are scrappy. I'm starting to believe they will be playing in the Final 4.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

man I remember Paulus was the Best HS pg... and didn't even think about Syracuse. 

Scary to think Villanova will have a top 5 recruit.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

geez... this is crazy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> Paulus!
> 
> HKF :worship:
> 
> :lol:


I know he hasn't done anything else, but I felt he should at least give the man a look. Nova is obviously the better team but at least you have to defend him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

maybe not... 3 followed by a turnover chuck out of bounds. nice work. adios, greg.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CALIPARI EJECTED!? Oh wow.

Edit: Never mind, they gave the bench a technical. That's like saying "two-and-a-half, two-and-three-quarters..." when counting to three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The players change, but Memphis still can't make free throws. It's really sad.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Did Quin Snyder just come back as the Missouri coach... this one is not over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Singler with the nice move off the bounce and-1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis has it down to 8.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stupid Missouri. If Memphis was as good as Geoff Calkins advertised, they'd have tied the game by now.

Good thing they still suck at the foul line.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Singler with the nice move off the bounce and-1.


Singler is a nice player and has been Dukes most consistent player all year long. He has been the only Duke player who has been able to create his own shot worth a darn tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You just wonder if Cal played Doneal Mack less and Sallie more, would this game be even closer. Mack doesn't make 3's, doesn't make free throws. What does he do out there? (that Maryland game was a fluke)


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Dozier with a terrible acting job, then gets up, compounds the problem, and commits a weakass shooting foul for an and-1. That should just about do it, I am guessing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

15-28 from the line for Memphis. Damn.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> You just wonder if Cal played Doneal Mack less and Sallie more, would this game be even closer. Mack doesn't make 3's, doesn't make free throws. What does he do out there? (that Maryland game was a fluke)


He's still living off of his freshman season. It's as if no one, the fans, the coaches, no one moved on and realized that his percentages have gone down every year, and he's a "specialist." 

He shoots 58 percent from the free throw line. EMBARRASSING!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stupid shot by Taggart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to take back what I said about Evans. He looks like a totally different player now. I am happy to see him evolve from the selfish, ball-dominating gunner.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Did Jay Wright use Coach K's ridiculous rant about the ACC's top teams being better then the Big East top teams (made back in January) to motivate his team?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Big East might go 3 for 3 tonight. Nova hitting on all cylinders.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Did Jay Wright use Coach K's ridiculous rant about the ACC being clearly better then the Big East to motivate his team?


naw. jay's a better coach than to use silliness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 Big East teams to the Elite Eight. Damn you West Virginia, I won't make my prediction of six teams from this league in the Elite Eight, but I was close.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hit free throws. For crying out loud.

27 missed freebies in this game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree HKF. He still needs a jumper but i'm really startng to like his game now. That spin move of his is deadly.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

MY bracket is officialy BUSTED. ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha... nova is just pouring it on. your POG is 5/13 with 13 points? yikes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Missouri vs UConn will be a really interesting matchup.... Missouri has a bunch of 6-5 to 6-7 athletes that UConn does not have, and that they really need... but they have no Thabeet or Price wither,


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Am I crazy to think that we might see an all Big East final 4? If Louisville and Syracuse win tomorrow that gives the Big East 5 elite 8 teams with at least one in each region.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Am I crazy to think that we might see an all Big East final 4? If Louisville and Syracuse win tomorrow that gives the Big East 5 elite 8 teams with at least one in each region.


That's what I had in my bracket. Three No. 1 seeds and the Orange.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The end of Greg Paulus' college career is over... I'll see you in Europe Paulus... or on Tel Aviv


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Am I crazy to think that we might see an all Big East final 4? If Louisville and Syracuse win tomorrow that gives the Big East 5 elite 8 teams with at least one in each region.


In all my pools I had Louisville vs. UConn and Pitt vs. Syracuse.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> The end of Greg Paulus' college career is over... I'll see you in Europe Paulus... or on Tel Aviv


You will still see him on Dukes sideline as a graduate assistant.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Missouri vs UConn will be a really interesting matchup.... Missouri has a bunch of 6-5 to 6-7 athletes that UConn does not have, and that they really need... but they have no Thabeet or Price wither,


Let's be real here, if Missouri doesn't get baskets in the halfcourt, they will lose, because UConn defends the 3 better than any team in America simply because they have Thabeet to defend the rim. Should be a good game, but unless Missouri can get baskets in the halfcourt they are going to have a tough time winning that game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And the way they are playing, Villanova could blow out Pitt, if they go through their prolonged scoring drought.


----------

